# interface graphique abscent au démarage

## jgentoo

bonjour

je viens d'installer gentoo en hosts sur mon macbook pro(en utilisant virtualbox)

sauf que après installation, lors du redémarrage j'ai un message du genre 

"Failed to start the x server(your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly . You will need to log in on a console

and reconfigure the X server"

Donc problème avec le X serveur

comment faire pour remédier à ce problème et obtenir une interface graphique sous gnome

merci.

Ps: je suis débutant sous gentoo merci de me comprendre

----------

## earendilion

Bonjour et bienvenue,

tout d'abord, je te conseille de poster soit en anglais (sur cette partie du forum), soit de choisir la partie du forum dédiée aux threads en français, tu aura sans doute plus facilement des réponses.

Pour ton problème avec X, je te conseille de te reporter au manuel suivant : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

Envoie également les logs : 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## jgentoo

merci à toi

----------

## pilla

Moved from Installing Gentoo to French.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est clair que le guide sur Xorg n'est plus valide, on est rendu à la version Xorg-Server 1.5 et c'est vraiment plus de cette manière qu'on doit configurer notre fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

----------

## d2_racing

En gros, tu vas configurer ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf et par la suite tu vas devoir l'adapter pour qu'il fonctionne avec la nouvelle méthode.

Peux-tu poster ces infos s.v.p :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

```

----------

## Temet

Pas d'accord!

La version stable est la 1.3, il est donc normal que la doc se réfère à cette version!

----------

## gglaboussole

ah non...depuis le 06/04 c'est la 1.5.3-r5... mais faut laisser le temps aux dev de refaire la doc... en attendant: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## d2_racing

Prend cette doc : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index.php?page=docs&v=507

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pas d'accord!
> 
> La version stable est la 1.3, il est donc normal que la doc se réfère à cette version!

 

En effet, tu est en retard dans les nouvelles. C'est normal tu dois rouler en testing toi aussi, donc tu roules depuis longtemps avec cette version  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut, tout comme je te l'avais demandé sur ton permier topic, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ?

----------

## Temet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Pas d'accord!
> 
> La version stable est la 1.3, il est donc normal que la doc se réfère à cette version! 
> 
> En effet, tu est en retard dans les nouvelles. C'est normal tu dois rouler en testing toi aussi, donc tu roules depuis longtemps avec cette version 

 

Nan en fait, je suis en stable et pas en testing.

Je fais un update hebdomadaire et donc dans mon arbre portage synchronisé la semaine dernière, bah la stable c'est toujours la 1.3.

Ca va me gaver de passer à la 1.5, y a de la conf derrière....

----------

## Mickael

non Temet. Tu vires le flag hal pour xorg et tu restes avec ta config xorg. Pour moi le passage par hal est une étape inutile puisque ce dernier va disparaître d'ici peu, au profit d'un truc dont j'ai encore oublié le nom, développé par RedHat et adopté par la freedesktop. Donc c'est pas la peine de s'emmerder avec la migration de la gestion des périphériques par hal, je continue de faire confiance à Xorg.

----------

## Bapt

il s'agit de devicekit, et ça va encore être la merde je le sens gros comme une maison (normalement ça devrait être compatible hal pour une migration plus aisée)

----------

## nico_calais

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> non Temet. Tu vires le flag hal pour xorg et tu restes avec ta config xorg. Pour moi le passage par hal est une étape inutile puisque ce dernier va disparaître d'ici peu, au profit d'un truc dont j'ai encore oublié le nom, développé par RedHat et adopté par la freedesktop. Donc c'est pas la peine de s'emmerder avec la migration de la gestion des périphériques par hal, je continue de faire confiance à Xorg.

 

+1 j'ai fait pareil.

La migration s'est passée sans accrocs pour moi.

----------

## Temet

Merci pour le TIP les gars!  :Very Happy: 

----------

